# C-Log Addition to Canon EOS 5D Mark IV Not Just a Firmware Update?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 22, 2017)

```
We’re continually receiving more information about C-Log being added to the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV.</p>
<p>We’re now told by a separate source that adding C-Log to your EOS 5D Mark IV may require a quick trip to Canon service, and that it’s not as simple as just a firmware update. There is no mention whether or not this will be a service you will have to pay for or not, or if future EOS 5D Mark IV cameras will ship with the feature.</p>
<p>While we cannot confirm this information at present, we wouldn’t be surprised.</p>
<p>We haven’t received any more information about any other features coming to the EOS 5D Mark IV with this upgrade. We also haven’t heard if the Canon EOS-1D X Mark II will also get this upgrade.</p>
<p><em>More to come…</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## CanonCams (Mar 22, 2017)

*Re: C-Log Update to Canon EOS 5D Mark IV Not Just a Firmware Update?*

As someone mentioned, maybe they are trying to bump up the MK IV to make it more marketable for when the 6D MK II is announced?


----------



## Hellish (Mar 22, 2017)

*Re: C-Log Update to Canon EOS 5D Mark IV Not Just a Firmware Update?*

LETS SEE IT CANON


FULL FRAME 4k with ability to digitaly zoom in camera up to the current 1.7x crop and everything in between! (And even more zoom in 1080 mode)
100-200mbps in any codec besides motion jpeg!!!


----------



## bsbeamer (Mar 22, 2017)

*Re: C-Log Update to Canon EOS 5D Mark IV Not Just a Firmware Update?*

Any time frame updates besides around NAB 2017? I'd expect that to be the announcement and then a summer availability (at the earliest). If shipping bodies back to Canon for service to perform this upgrade, I'd really hope it's more than just adding C-LOG to the camera. There are already custom picture profiles that provide pretty close to C-LOG results without needing to do any hacking or tweaks to the hardware...


----------



## vscd (Mar 22, 2017)

*Re: C-Log Update to Canon EOS 5D Mark IV Not Just a Firmware Update?*

It could be that Cooling Parts will be added on some CPUs because a new processorintensive codec will come along with CLOG. Just my guess. 

Changing chips on the PCB would also be possible, but then I would say there will be a 5DM Mark IV*a* like they announced some Astropimped cams in the Past like the Canon 60D *a*


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 22, 2017)

*Re: C-Log Update to Canon EOS 5D Mark IV Not Just a Firmware Update?*



Canon Rumors said:


> We’re continually receiving more information about C-Log being added to the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV.</p>
> <p>We’re now told by a separate source that adding C-Log to your EOS 5D Mark IV *may require a quick trip to Canon service, and that it’s not as simple as just a firmware update*. There is no mention whether or not this will be a service you will have to pay for or not, or if future EOS 5D Mark IV cameras will ship with the feature.</p>
> <span id="pty_trigger"></span>



It's actually a rather straightforward servicing job based on a recent LensRentals teardown I saw.

- A


----------



## LonelyBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

*Re: C-Log Update to Canon EOS 5D Mark IV Not Just a Firmware Update?*



ahsanford said:


> It's actually a rather straightforward servicing job based on a recent LensRentals teardown I saw.
> 
> - A



There's a picture on the internet, so it must be true. ;D


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 22, 2017)

*Re: C-Log Update to Canon EOS 5D Mark IV Not Just a Firmware Update?*



Hellish said:


> LETS SEE IT CANON
> 
> 
> FULL FRAME 4k with ability to digitaly zoom in camera up to the current 1.7x crop and everything in between! (And even more zoom in 1080 mode)
> 100-200mbps in any codec besides motion jpeg!!!



Just for context, what cameras currently do give 4K off an entire 24mmx36mm sensor and what do they cost?


----------



## Fatalv (Mar 22, 2017)

*Re: C-Log Update to Canon EOS 5D Mark IV Not Just a Firmware Update?*



ahsanford said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > We’re continually receiving more information about C-Log being added to the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV.</p>
> ...



Please activate dip switches 1, 2, 4, and 6 ;D


----------



## Frage (Mar 22, 2017)

*Re: C-Log Update to Canon EOS 5D Mark IV Not Just a Firmware Update?*

All Mark IV photogs. should feel like a V.I.P. Not everyone get the chance to get a pre-production model from Canon. ;D


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Mar 22, 2017)

*Re: C-Log Update to Canon EOS 5D Mark IV Not Just a Firmware Update?*



privatebydesign said:


> Hellish said:
> 
> 
> > LETS SEE IT CANON
> ...



A7S, A7SII, A7RII, they range from 2000-3000, the A7S needs an external recorder that brings the price to 3000. They might not use the entire frame, but it's pretty close.


----------



## Diko (Mar 22, 2017)

*Re: C-Log Update to Canon EOS 5D Mark IV Not Just a Firmware Update?*

Yep. This was definitely an early bird. IMHO it wasn't meant to exist as a rumor here.... But who am I to decide?

That joke with the switches made my day though.   

IMHO if there's a service any work from service most probably it would be to install or modify existing fan for better cooling ;-) But something very small, not too fancy and complicated.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Mar 22, 2017)

4.2.2 please. Is that possible?


----------



## KarstenReis (Mar 22, 2017)

Does C-Log take up more space? I'm not a video person so I don't know. If it does and for the feature to be unlocked could the service be a switch from CF to a CFast card slot? This could be the best of both worlds for some people and could possibly add faster frame rate as well. Just a crazy thought.


----------



## midluk (Mar 22, 2017)

If they need a hardware modification for C-Log, that would likely be a complete replacement of the main board and not for free. Or there is an extension port and some free space to insert a new board to provide some functionality.
But perhaps the hardware modification is for some other feature announced at the same time, like a stronger motor for the mirror for more fps. Or a dedicated crypto processor for image encryption and signing in camera.
Or even no actual hardware modification, but Canon takes some money for the update (I hope further updates can then be performed at home).


----------



## goldenhusky (Mar 22, 2017)

For the first time ever bought a high priced item from a unauthorized dealer. Hoping Canon will help update. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## goldenhusky (Mar 22, 2017)

*Re: C-Log Update to Canon EOS 5D Mark IV Not Just a Firmware Update?*



Hellish said:


> LETS SEE IT CANON
> 
> 
> FULL FRAME 4k with ability to digitaly zoom in camera up to the current 1.7x crop and everything in between! (And even more zoom in 1080 mode)
> 100-200mbps in any codec besides motion jpeg!!!



Based on the back to back disappointments lately with video features from the "leader" in digital imaging solutions, I do not believe they will do any of these but hey what if we get it. It's good for all of us


----------



## goldenhusky (Mar 22, 2017)

CanonGrunt said:


> 4.2.2 please. Is that possible?



I don't think so because the "leader" in digital imaging solutions apparently still figuring out how to make a chip to process video without generating heat to run a steam engine


----------



## goldenhusky (Mar 22, 2017)

*Re: C-Log Update to Canon EOS 5D Mark IV Not Just a Firmware Update?*



ahsanford said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > We’re continually receiving more information about C-Log being added to the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV.</p>
> ...


LOL not sure how much time you spent on that but it's worth it


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 22, 2017)

LOL

what a way to F-up all the people that purchased a grey market canon 5D Mark IV.

if I was canon i certainly wouldn't be "freely" upgrading them.


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 22, 2017)

midluk said:


> If they need a hardware modification for C-Log, that would likely be a complete replacement of the main board and not for free. Or there is an extension port and some free space to insert a new board to provide some functionality.
> But perhaps the hardware modification is for some other feature announced at the same time, like a stronger motor for the mirror for more fps. Or a dedicated crypto processor for image encryption and signing in camera.
> Or even no actual hardware modification, but Canon takes some money for the update (I hope further updates can then be performed at home).



proper C-LOG is probably more than hardware. Reading the C300 whitepaper a while ago, I seem to recall that CLOG was an entirely different image pipeline - it basically has to read the raw data, and profile / compressing it differently.

in other words, you can't simply put a flat profile on the video stream and call it a day.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm wondering if this rumor was accidentally presented before is intended April 1 date! 

Jack


----------



## scyrene (Mar 22, 2017)

goldenhusky said:


> CanonGrunt said:
> 
> 
> > 4.2.2 please. Is that possible?
> ...



Yawn.


----------



## scyrene (Mar 22, 2017)

*Re: C-Log Update to Canon EOS 5D Mark IV Not Just a Firmware Update?*



Diko said:


> Yep. This was definitely an early bird. IMHO it wasn't meant to exist as a rumor here.... But who am I to decide?
> 
> That joke with the switches made my day though.
> 
> IMHO if there's a service any work from service most probably it would be to install or modify existing fan for better cooling ;-) But something very small, not too fancy and complicated.



Fan? I don't think weather-sealed bodies have fans inside them... unless I'm missing either a joke or some fundamental of design.


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks ahsanford, you made my day!

someone seems very fond of the thumbs-down button...


----------



## ajay (Mar 23, 2017)

I will bet the reason why you will need to send in your camera is NOT a hardware upgrade but rather Canon keeping their CLOG function close to their chest. The 1DC had at least one firmware update and you had to send in the camera because Canon did not want the firmware to be downloaded. If the firmware becomes available online, hackers such as Magic Lantern could decode it.


----------



## kphoto99 (Mar 23, 2017)

ajay said:


> I will bet the reason why you will need to send in your camera is NOT a hardware upgrade but rather Canon keeping their CLOG function close to their chest. The 1DC had at least one firmware update and you had to send in the camera because Canon did not want the firmware to be downloaded. If the firmware becomes available online, hackers such as Magic Lantern could decode it.



If that is the case then all subsequent firmwares would have to be done via Canon service. (Unless somehow clog gets to be stored in a separate location in flash)


----------



## Maiaibing (Mar 23, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> There is no mention whether or not this will be a service you will have to pay for or not, or if future EOS 5D Mark IV cameras will ship with the feature.



Hmmm. Pay to play? Maybe Canon is going the same route as the car business. Take Porsche. If you want more than four wheels and a gear shift get ready to pony up.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Mar 23, 2017)

kphoto99 said:


> ajay said:
> 
> 
> > I will bet the reason why you will need to send in your camera is NOT a hardware upgrade but rather Canon keeping their CLOG function close to their chest. The 1DC had at least one firmware update and you had to send in the camera because Canon did not want the firmware to be downloaded. If the firmware becomes available online, hackers such as Magic Lantern could decode it.
> ...


Shouldnt it depend on the update since all updates aren't equal. Imagine if someone could put log on every Canon camera. It might hurt eos cinema sales.


----------



## bhf3737 (Mar 23, 2017)

Perhaps the camera should be send to service center to replace HDMI 1.3 chip with 1.4x version to be able to have clean HDMI out. It makes sense to get the C-Log added 4K clean stream out via HDMI to be recorded on external recorders with a codec of choice, such as ProRes, that matches the workflow of the user. In this way the requirement of using the MJPEG internal codec will be relaxed with no compromise of reliability.


----------



## In-The-Dark (Mar 23, 2017)

*Re: C-Log Update to Canon EOS 5D Mark IV Not Just a Firmware Update?*



ahsanford said:


> It's actually a rather straightforward servicing job based on a recent LensRentals teardown I saw.
> 
> - A



Isn't there a switch that reads "Unlock all"?

Btw, that made my day. Thanks.


----------



## romanr74 (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm happy if positively surpised, yet I fear some of you guys are getting a little bit carried away...


----------



## midluk (Mar 23, 2017)

bhf3737 said:


> Perhaps the camera should be send to service center to replace HDMI 1.3 chip with 1.4x version to be able to have clean HDMI out.


That chip is part of the main circuit board and extremely difficult to replace (BGA). And even if they managed to do that, I doubt there are pin compatible chips available. They would (have to) replace the complete main circuit board.


----------



## benkam (Mar 23, 2017)

So you send in your 5D Mark IV and you get C-Log, 1.3X 4K crop, ability to switch between MJPEG and a new more compressed codec, focus peaking, zebras, 4K HDMI out, and then you notice in front that it sports a new "5D C" badge. (...cue the Twilight Zone theme...)


----------



## makistza (Mar 23, 2017)

Service? no sir....


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Mar 23, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> .........adding C-Log to your EOS 5D Mark IV *may require a quick trip to Canon service*, .......



Quick trip to Canon Service.. LOL.. If two to three months is quick.... Not sure everyone is part of their CPS program or has gear that qualifies. :-D


----------



## goldenhusky (Mar 23, 2017)

ExodistPhotography said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > .........adding C-Log to your EOS 5D Mark IV *may require a quick trip to Canon service*, .......
> ...



two to three months? where did you hear that? Once I had to use Canon's service for a lens. I dropped it off at their service center and was able to pick it up in 4 days. I am lucky to have one little over an hour drive


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 23, 2017)

goldenhusky said:


> ExodistPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...


+1 At least here in Germany. I and a friend had to deal with them a few times and even with shipping in both directions it was always done within 2 weeks. 

Of course this could be different on the Philippines, where ExodistPhotography lives. I don't know.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Mar 23, 2017)

So I should probably wait to purchase one then?


----------



## transpo1 (Mar 23, 2017)

If this is true, it's proof for the Canon defenders that they effed up on the video features. Or, proof that Canon is holding back features intentionally. Of course, those of us who have been nagging about better 4K already know this. It's a good sign because after the incredible demand for the GH5 as a video-focused camera, it means Canon may be finally ready to admit they are leaving money on the table by hobbling their DSLR video offerings. 

Best case scenario for the 5DIV / 6DII is that they offer C-Log, a FF or 1.3x crop function, a more efficient codec, and a higher-res image in 4K mode. What will likely happen is that they will offer some of this in the 5DIV and leave the 6DII with the same hobbled video features the 5DIV has now.


----------



## C-A430 (Mar 24, 2017)

Does this mean that they are protecting 5DIV from 6DII? Upgrading it BEFORE the 6D announcement? 

6DII is probably going to be 24Mpx + 1.3x crop video + c-log + h264 4K. Are they adding c-log to 5D so those in need of photo/video hybrid would not think of 5D as inferior after 6D announcement?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 25, 2017)

transpo1 said:


> If this is true, it's proof for the Canon defenders that they effed up on the video features. Or, proof that Canon is holding back features intentionally. Of course, those of us who have been nagging about better 4K already know this. It's a good sign because after the incredible demand for the GH5 as a video-focused camera, it means Canon may be finally ready to admit they are leaving money on the table by hobbling their DSLR video offerings.
> 
> Best case scenario for the 5DIV / 6DII is that they offer C-Log, a FF or 1.3x crop function, a more efficient codec, and a higher-res image in 4K mode. What will likely happen is that they will offer some of this in the 5DIV and leave the 6DII with the same hobbled video features the 5DIV has now.



Is it possible they weren't quite ready with whatever they're going to do when the camera rolled out?

Jack


----------



## CanonGrunt (Mar 25, 2017)

Is it possible that instead of a 5d MK IV upgrade, which is supposed to happen close to NAB, we will instead see a 5DC at NAB? A replacement to the 1DC but instead in the more popular (Among Filmmakers) 5D line?


----------



## HarryFilm (Mar 25, 2017)

I have it on the highest regard that Canon is
testing IN THE WILD a still-photos 16-bits per 
channel 4:4:4 colour sampling JPEG-2000 codec, 
a 4K/8k 16-bits-per channel 4:4:4 colour sampling
120 fps Video-oriented Intra-frame Motion-Wavelet 
Codec AND a 4K/8k 4:2:2 120 fps Inter-frame H.265 
CODEC for use in high end 1D and 5D series DSLR's,
and for within as-yet-unnamed very large sensor 
Medium Format cameras that are at 50 and 120 
megapixels and for use in their C700 and other 
Cinema EOS cameras.

That means 48-bit colour AND 120 fps 4K AND 8K video
is coming to many future higher-end Canon 
Still Photo and EOS Video Cameras!

Earliest intro seems to be set for Spring 2018
This is from engineering personnel I have contact 
with the Netherlands and in Germany.

We DEFINITELY live in very interesting times!


----------



## tpatana (Mar 25, 2017)

After thinking for few moments, I have quite possible explanation for the need to send it in: The part/IC to do the actual c-log is not the normal SoC but some other dedicated IC on board, and it cannot be updated by user but needs Jtag or similar connection that's normally only available for the manufacturer.


----------



## Haulien (Mar 25, 2017)

On the chance that they're replacing the mainboard, they should upgrade it a bit also, without effecting any accessories customers have purchased (though would probably add to the cost of a mainboard replacement if that is the route Canon would indeed go):

Bracing of the USB and HDMI ports (these are soldered to the main PCB, a bit of extra strength on these ports would be good for resistance to harder cable pulling). This change won't effect existing cables. 
replace the SD slot with one that's compatible with the faster UHS-II bus. The SD UHS-II slot is backwards compatible with existing SD cards so this won't effect existing SD cards used with the 5D Mark IV.
Replace the existing HDMI 1.3b port with a HDMI 1.4b (or even better HDMI 2.0+) port. The 1.3b port is the main reason there's only 1080p out over HDMI even when recording 4K... the standard they use simply doesn't support 4K out over HDMI. As with the first point, this won't effect existing cables.
Upgrade to the DIGIC 7 processor also. Could provide speed increases if they wished to change the codec from MJPEG, or even for full-frame 4K, or a faster framerate (would need to be coupled with the UHS-II SD slot or the CFast slot)

And these things that could effect customers with current accessories:

Change the outdated USB 3.0 Micro-B with a USB 3.1 USB-C port. Future proofing the camera until the 5D Mark V comes out. Would require new USB cables however.
Change the dated CF card with a CFast card. Faster buffer clearing, but would require those with CF cards to buy new CFast cards as the standard is not backwards compatible


----------



## midluk (Mar 25, 2017)

Haulien said:


> On the chance that they're replacing the mainboard, they should upgrade it a bit also, without effecting any accessories customers have purchased (though would probably add to the cost of a mainboard replacement if that is the route Canon would indeed go):
> Lots of changes, making this a completely different camera


They would call that 5DC and request a hefty premium for the modification.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 25, 2017)

midluk said:


> Haulien said:
> 
> 
> > On the chance that they're replacing the mainboard, they should upgrade it a bit also, without effecting any accessories customers have purchased (though would probably add to the cost of a mainboard replacement if that is the route Canon would indeed go):
> ...



If wishes were horses, beggars would ride.

Jack


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 25, 2017)

Haulien said:



> On the chance that they're replacing the mainboard, they should upgrade it a bit also, without effecting any accessories customers have purchased (though would probably add to the cost of a mainboard replacement if that is the route Canon would indeed go):
> 
> Bracing of the USB and HDMI ports (these are soldered to the main PCB, a bit of extra strength on these ports would be good for resistance to harder cable pulling). This change won't effect existing cables.
> replace the SD slot with one that's compatible with the faster UHS-II bus. The SD UHS-II slot is backwards compatible with existing SD cards so this won't effect existing SD cards used with the 5D Mark IV.
> ...



why don't you ask for a 5D Mark V while you're at it .. :


----------



## Haulien (Mar 25, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> Haulien said:
> 
> 
> > On the chance that they're replacing the mainboard, they should upgrade it a bit also.....
> ...



This is coming from an owner of a IV, but this should have been the feature set of the 5D Mark IV! (hell, most of these such as UHS-II support, HDMI 1.4a, even CFast 1.0 should've been on the Mark III!)


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 25, 2017)

A theory on what's motivating this that I hadn't heard:

https://www.slrlounge.com/canon-5d-mark-iv-rumored-to-have-log-support-on-the-eve-of-the-gh5-is-it-too-late/

I don't necessarily buy this. The GH5 and 5D4 are apples and oranges in the market, their cost, capabilities, who they are for, etc.

- A


----------



## transpo1 (Mar 25, 2017)

benkam said:


> So you send in your 5D Mark IV and you get C-Log, 1.3X 4K crop, ability to switch between MJPEG and a new more compressed codec, focus peaking, zebras, 4K HDMI out, and then you notice in front that it sports a new "5D C" badge. (...cue the Twilight Zone theme...)



I love this idea. The 5DC is a camera they should be making and releasing at NAB anyway


----------



## transpo1 (Mar 25, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> A theory on what's motivating this that I hadn't heard:
> 
> https://www.slrlounge.com/canon-5d-mark-iv-rumored-to-have-log-support-on-the-eve-of-the-gh5-is-it-too-late/
> 
> ...



From a stills perspective, yes- but not from a video standpoint. Videographers and filmmakers will buy based on video capabilities, quality and value- and since rumors are high that GH5 preorders are through the roof, Canon might be realizing that they are leaving money on the table from LOTS of video shooters.


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 25, 2017)

transpo1 said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > A theory on what's motivating this that I hadn't heard:
> ...



I really doubt that videographers and filmmakers will not purchase for the most part larger ecosystems and ones with actual video ergonomics and not a dinky little ILC that claims to shoot video.

and yeah.. sure on those GH5 rumors.. lol.

considering that panasonic just announced that they are trimming down digital cameras, and 5 other divisions that are losing money badly for them, I really doubt anything is "flying off the shelves".

the GH5 like the GH4 plays to a niche market that it has to sell to those that want it to look and act like a DSLR, and shoot video. Lots of them? probably not. anyone else that wants to shoot seriously with m43's (why would they) and 4K would shoot with a blackmagic - far better, and far superior ergonomics. a real video camera.

so saying that all the people that shoot video want this is - stupidity.

apparently panasonic agrees as the knives come out over the camera divison:

http://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Panasonic-takes-out-scalpel-again-as-profits-falter

"Three other businesses units -- digital cameras, private branch exchange telephone systems and optical disk drives -- will be dismantled. Each will be scaled back and placed under the umbrella of other operations, with headcount to be reduced.

These six businesses are expected to report aggregate sales of roughly 380 billion yen ($3.42 billion) in the fiscal year ending March 31, accounting for about 5% of the total, and operating losses totaling about 46 billion yen."

So yeah.. about that.

Panasonic has been shedding marketshare insanely for the last 5+ years, and they have dropped off the spectrum enterly domestically. where you have your most significant margin.

http://www.sansmirror.com/newsviews/japanese-market-shares.html

So I really doubt that canon's worried much about panasonic.


----------



## transpo1 (Mar 25, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



Nevertheless- video is huge, and will only get bigger, and companies such as Canon need to skate to where the puck WILL BE, not to where it is currently, and cultivate the next generation. Your skepticism belies a certain disdain for video shooters, so I don't think you realize how big video actually is on the market, and how much . As I noted, this is about leaving money on the table, not stealing away market share. Videographers now getting their start are using Sony (and perhaps now Panasonic) DSLRs, and they will grow up to buy FS7s and F5/55s, not Canon Cinema EOS. This is called long-term strategy, and right now, Canon's down-market offerings are lacking.


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 25, 2017)

transpo1 said:


> video is huge, and will only get bigger, and companies such as Canon need to skate to where the puck WILL BE, not to where it is currently, and cultivate the next generation. Your skepticism belies a certain disdain for video shooters, so I don't think you realize how big video actually is on the market, and how much



apparently not big enough to even save a small camera division that hits it out the park for video.

So yeah, I probably have a better realization than you do.

which is to say.. not much.

and again, if someone is serious for video - why would they not choose a ILVC (interchangable lens video camera) versus a hacked ILC with stills ergonomics. especially why on earth would they choose a DSLR? regardless of video capability. that's just senseless.

so what you have yet to prove that there's this major market for hacked stills cameras to shoot video, especially DSLR's where you can't use the viewfinder.

If panasonic can't make a go of it in that market, then there's probably not much of a market.


----------



## transpo1 (Mar 26, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > video is huge, and will only get bigger, and companies such as Canon need to skate to where the puck WILL BE, not to where it is currently, and cultivate the next generation. Your skepticism belies a certain disdain for video shooters, so I don't think you realize how big video actually is on the market, and how much
> ...



Yeah, sorry, you just don't know what you're talking about- stick to the stills topics, my friend


----------



## scyrene (Mar 26, 2017)

transpo1 said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > transpo1 said:
> ...



You gonna back up your assertions?


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 26, 2017)

transpo1 said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > transpo1 said:
> ...




So you are one of those... Because I use a camera this way, everyone must want to.... 

Got it. 

Otherwise I'll wait for this remarkable evidence of an pent up market dying to use dslrs for video currently. 

Now. Not six years ago. Now.


----------



## transpo1 (Mar 28, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



They're called hybrid shooters, artists, multimedia producers, whatever you want to call them. Not acknowledging the huge explosion of video and the fact that people who take stills also want to take good video is obtuse. Oh, and by the way, if the rumors are true, Canon ultimately agrees:

http://www.canonrumors.com/crop-factor-change-for-4k-canon-eos-5d-mark-iv-included-in-coming-update-more/

Otherwise, they wouldn't bother.


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 30, 2017)

transpo1 said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > transpo1 said:
> ...




actually no, you totally missed hte point. what is the POINT on a DSLR? not a mirrorless where you can the camera in a hybrid manner, but a 5D where you dont' have an articulating screen, no EVF viewfinder,etc - it's simply NOT the same as a hybrid camera.

So just where exactly is the pent up demand for this?

and if that rumor turns out to be false, will you go back to your corner and stop whining about video in a DSLR where it does not make sense?


----------



## transpo1 (Mar 30, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



Mirrorless does have an advantage on video, no doubt. BUT, if you take your opinion to the extreme, why include video at all? Why introduce HD into the 5DII? Why even have a live view mode for stills on a DSLR if mirrorless does that so much better? No, there are those of us who have shot professional video productions on Canon DSLRs, who prefer the ruggedness and feel of Canon products, who love the stills they produce, but who also want good video. It's not mutually exclusive. So we'll keep rattling on about it, and you'll just have to get on our side and convince Canon to offer these features if you want us to shut up  Nice try, though.


----------



## luftweg (May 24, 2017)

**** Good news!: EOS 1DX Mark II will now get the same C-Log update option too! Thank you Canon ****


----------



## transpo1 (May 24, 2017)

luftweg said:


> **** Good news!: EOS 1DX Mark II will now get the same C-Log update option too! Thank you Canon ****



What's your source?


----------



## privatebydesign (May 24, 2017)

transpo1 said:


> luftweg said:
> 
> 
> > **** Good news!: EOS 1DX Mark II will now get the same C-Log update option too! Thank you Canon ****
> ...



Ditto.


----------



## Jopa (May 24, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > luftweg said:
> ...



2x ditto. Google doesn't know anything about it...


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 24, 2017)

Well here's a previous post:

"The EOS 1DX Mark II had sure BETTER get the same firmware update!..... The 1DXii is much better suited to video than the 5Div, because it has the CFast slot, faster processing, better size for heat removal. It currently has the 60fps in 4K, and has far reduced rolling shutter effects.....

Actually, I think the rumored update above, for the 5Div might be a little ambitious... People should push for the 1DXii to get that stuff, because it can actually handle it.... "

So maybe this is a way of pushing Canon - starting rumors in Canon Rumors?? 

Jack


----------



## transpo1 (May 24, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Well here's a previous post:
> 
> "The EOS 1DX Mark II had sure BETTER get the same firmware update!..... The 1DXii is much better suited to video than the 5Div, because it has the CFast slot, faster processing, better size for heat removal. It currently has the 60fps in 4K, and has far reduced rolling shutter effects.....
> 
> ...



Maybe  And well they should update it, since the 5DIV is getting the same treatment. Can't have their flagship lag behind in video. Who knows? Maybe they will announce an upgrade at CineGear**

**I have absolutely no knowledge of any such upgrade.


----------

